# One of a kind 3D camera?



## Zotz (Jul 26, 2008)

Hello All ,
 A friend of mine was hired to clear out the Nimslo 3d warehouse a few years ago in Duluth Ga. after they went out of business .He gave me a really cool 3d cam from his haul . The only thing is ,I cant find a trace of this camera anywhere ! Ive tried 3d clubs ,repair shops and no one has ever heard of it.
Any advice on a direction would be appreciated .
Its called the Nimstec Pro 3D and is in a real nice aluminum case called a bagalu made in France ,the cam is also stamped made in France.It takes 120
film and seems to be cast iron weighing about 3 lbs .It has all the connections a studio cam would have like motor ,shutter,flash etc.It also has
its own fuse .It measures about 6 inchs square and 4 inchs deep and has a flip up viewer about 3 inchs square .I can send pics to anyone interested .
Thanks for the help :hail:
Zotz


----------



## Mitica100 (Jul 27, 2008)

Hi, pictures would be great if you have them. Your camera might be a variation of the Nimslo, but I'd have to see pics.


----------



## Monark Cameras (Jul 21, 2022)

Hi Zoltz

I realise this is a very old post, but did you ever find out anything about your Nimslo Pro-3D camera? I have found one that seems to have come from the Duluth factory but can't find out what the intended use was? Did you friend sell everything in one go, or one at a time? ANY information at all would be helpful as I am trying to write an article on the camera, but they are almost unknown

Thanks

Tim


----------



## webestang64 (Jul 21, 2022)

Nimslo Pro-3D Professional Lenticular Camera System. Found one web reference, says it is a 1980s French conversion of a Nimslo camera, redesigned for use with bulk film and in a heavy-duty, motor-driven metal housing with a folding auxiliary reflex viewing system.


----------



## webestang64 (Jul 21, 2022)

That photo you show looks like it is from here.........








						Nimslo Pro-3D Professional Lenticular Camera System. - Jul 15, 2022 | Chiswick Auctions in Chiswick
					

Nimslo Pro-3D Professional Lenticular Camera System. A 1980s French conversion, redesigned for use with bulk film and... on Jul 15, 2022




					www.liveauctioneers.com
				




Nimslo Pro-3D Professional Lenticular Camera System. A 1980s French conversion, redesigned for use with bulk film and in a heavy-duty, motor-driven metal housing. Features a folding auxiliary reflex viewing system. New, old stock. With connecting and mains cables but unable to test due to 110v electronics but come with 1986 test certificate. All in a heavy-duty fitted metal case (hinges and corners rusty from long-term storage). Suggested uses were for 3D identity badges or possibly for use at a French theme park? A heavy unit.


----------



## Monark Cameras (Jul 22, 2022)

Thanks for the reply and yes, it is. That's my description & photos - I help run the photographic sales at Chiswick Auctions and am keen to find out more on the system for an article, but the trail seems to have gone cold. Reards. Tim


----------



## webestang64 (Jul 22, 2022)

Good luck in your search. That piece is sure one I have never seen before.


----------

